# Exposing to family - As if finding out wasn't hard enough!



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

Just found out about A this week and have finally been able to talk to my sisters about it. My parent however are on vacation. My dad gets home tomorrow and my mom is on vacation for another 10 days. I don't know how to begin to tell my dad without my mom, and I can't imagine my mom not taking the next flight home if she was to find out. The problem is my mom is vacationing with other family members who I have no intention of informing of the A. My parents are very close and if I tell my dad tomorrow there is no doubt that not only will he tell my mother immediately but he will also need her to deal with his own emotions on the issue.


Is there a right and wrong thing to do here?? Part of me wants to call them tonight on their vacation and tell my mother to get the same flight home as my dad but that will mean blowing the whole cover of the A to all my other aunts and uncles who have no need to know about my personal situation. 

Need some serious advice. As if i didn't have enough to think about!


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

henley said:


> Just found out about A this week and have finally been able to talk to my sisters about it. My parent however are on vacation. My dad gets home tomorrow and my mom is on vacation for another 10 days. I don't know how to begin to tell my dad without my mom, and I can't imagine my mom not taking the next flight home if she was to find out. The problem is my mom is vacationing with other family members who I have no intention of informing of the A. My parents are very close and if I tell my dad tomorrow there is no doubt that not only will he tell my mother immediately but he will also need her to deal with his own emotions on the issue.
> 
> 
> Is there a right and wrong thing to do here?? Part of me wants to call them tonight on their vacation and tell my mother to get the same flight home as my dad but that will mean blowing the whole cover of the A to all my other aunts and uncles who have no need to know about my personal situation.
> ...


Looks like I'm first in with a reply. If my wife had a PA I'd be rightly pissed! I'm sure I'd want to tell every friend and family member she had. Just for your information, my wife had an EA and, despite a huge amount of personal heartache at the time, I'm very happy now that I didn't tell anyone back then. 

Did it come as a surprise to you? If it didn't, hop it off a close friend and take it from there. Lots of hugs!


----------



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

It was a complete and utter bomb going off in my life. I couldn't have guessed in a million years. I feel that I have good support from my sisters and few close friends right now but I guess I feel that my parents will be totally heartbroken if I don't tell them for 2 weeks from the time I found out (when they get back from a much deserved vacation!)

I really couldn't have found out at a worse time


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm really sorry for you and all you're going through. My situation also came totally out of the blue but yours sounds much worse. If you have good, close family members, and you feel you can trust them, go with them.

Unfortunately for me, my gang are ever so slightly disfunctional!


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

There is nothing wrong in buying time. In most cases, it is even advisable to wait.

IMHO, you should wait.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wait.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Wait.


Bandit 45, first time me and u agree!


----------

